# Petizione per far togliere quell'avatar a Danny



## Warlock (23 Dicembre 2022)

Il cristo sofferente è inquietante... nun se po' vede'
Tafazzi spostati proprio eh


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Il cristo sofferente è inquietante... nun se po' vede'
> Tafazzi spostati proprio eh


Gli ho già proposto Goldblum


----------



## oriente70 (23 Dicembre 2022)

_*Danny Trejo *_


----------



## Marjanna (23 Dicembre 2022)

Non avevo visto... 

Grande @danny


----------



## Warlock (23 Dicembre 2022)

Se proprio vuole restare in tema, posso proporre:


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Il cristo sofferente è inquietante... nun se po' vede'
> Tafazzi spostati proprio eh


Ha ascoltato troppe volte la vita incandescente dei Negrita...
Si vede che voleva anche lui un Cristo personale...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Lui è uguale


----------



## omicron (23 Dicembre 2022)

Mi hai fatto venire voglia di riguardare “la mosca”


----------



## Warlock (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui è uguale View attachment 10787


Cioè @danny è uguale a Jeff e non riesce a prendere figa????? 
Me tastu se ghe sun ....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Cioè @danny è uguale a Jeff e non riesce a prendere figa?????
> Me tastu se ghe sun ....


Uguale.


----------



## Warlock (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uguale.


E mi vuoi proprio dire che lui, che è uguale a Jeff, è empatico e riflessivo, a volte spiritoso, si occupa di bici vintage, fa musica ecc ecc, continua a struggersi d'ammore per quella psicopatica borderline della moglie invece che godersi la vita elargendo in giro il seme della regal pannocchia????
Ma io lo farei vedere da uno eccezionale che probabilmente quello bravo non ci ha capito un cazzo


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> E mi vuoi proprio dire che lui, che è uguale a Jeff, è empatico e riflessivo, a volte spiritoso, si occupa di bici vintage, fa musica ecc ecc, continua a struggersi d'ammore per quella psicopatica borderline della moglie invece che godersi la vita elargendo in giro il seme della regal pannocchia????
> Ma io lo farei vedere da uno eccezionale che probabilmente quello bravo non ci ha capito un cazzo


Portalo in giro tu.


----------



## MariLea (23 Dicembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Il cristo sofferente è inquietante... nun se po' vede'


Ma davvero! 
E a Pasqua che si mette il bambino nella mangiatoia?


----------



## MariLea (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uguale.


quelli della famosa cena del forum dissero che è un gran bell'uomo...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> quelli della famosa cena del forum dissero che è un gran bell'uomo...


Glielo dico sempre.


----------



## MariLea (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Glielo dico sempre.


lui lo sa sicuramente, ma non è il tipo ndo cojo cojo...


----------



## omicron (24 Dicembre 2022)

Ma non ho capito, deve cercare per forza perché è bonazzo?


----------



## Marjanna (24 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma non ho capito, deve cercare per forza perché è bonazzo?


Gli hanno detto per anni di tradire.
Le volte che ha provato nascono amicizie, e comunque @danny ha un carattere particolare, non è solo il lato estetico, e non è che per lui l’erotismo siano solo tre mosse di culo, la tanto decantata leggerezza, e quanto tanti altri traditori ambirebbero.


----------



## Warlock (24 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque la mia era una presa per il culo bonaria, apprezzo tanto la sottile ironia e lo humor nella scelta dell'avatar, non conoscendolo di persona, ma solo da quello che scrive qui, lo stimo per la tenacia con cui, con estremo sacrificio, tiene unita la famiglia.
Però mi piacerebbe che almeno una volta riuscisse a spargere il seme della regal pannocchia con estrema soddisfazione... Almeno una volta, direi che se lo merita


----------



## ologramma (24 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui è uguale View attachment 10787


simile lui è più bello e fico


----------



## ologramma (24 Dicembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Comunque la mia era una presa per il culo bonaria, apprezzo tanto la sottile ironia e lo humor nella scelta dell'avatar, non conoscendolo di persona, ma solo da quello che scrive qui, lo stimo per la tenacia con cui, con estremo sacrificio, tiene unita la famiglia.
> Però mi piacerebbe che almeno una volta riuscisse a *spargere il seme della regal pannocchia c*on estrema soddisfazione... Almeno una volta, direi che se lo merita


mi piace il senso ironico del sottolineato


----------



## omicron (24 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Gli hanno detto per anni di tradire.
> Le volte che ha provato nascono amicizie, e comunque @danny ha un carattere particolare, non è solo il lato estetico, e non è che per lui l’erotismo siano solo tre mosse di culo, la tanto decantata leggerezza, e quanto tanti altri traditori ambirebbero.


Si ma appunto 
Lui non trova perché non vuole


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> simile lui è più bello e fico


Ovvio che non è il gemello. 
Io da giovane sembravo una terrorista


----------



## ologramma (24 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovvio che non è il gemello.
> Io da giovane sembravo una terrorista


Non mi sembra


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Non mi sembra


Adriana Faranda


----------



## ologramma (25 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adriana Faranda


sai che mi attizzava molto ? Tu sei ? lasciamo in sospeso anche se lo so


----------



## Brunetta (25 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai che mi attizzava molto ? Tu sei ? lasciamo in sospeso anche se lo so


Infatti anch’io... *facevo* la mia figura.
Rivoluzionaria o terrorista no


----------



## ologramma (25 Dicembre 2022)

non lo metto in dubbio  , la gioventù come aiuta l'audaci , aiutava anche la bellezza . 
Brunè Buon Natale , sei ospite oggi?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio  , la gioventù come aiuta l'audaci , aiutava anche la bellezza .
> Brunè Buon Natale , sei ospite oggi?


No. Sempre da me. Il forno fa il suo lavoro.


----------



## ologramma (25 Dicembre 2022)

io ospite oggi domani tutti da me


----------



## Homer (28 Dicembre 2022)

Madonna @danny, da paura


----------



## Homer (28 Dicembre 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> quelli della famosa cena del forum dissero che è un gran bell'uomo...


Confermo, un gran bell'uomo


----------



## danny (29 Dicembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> E mi vuoi proprio dire che lui, che è uguale a Jeff, è empatico e riflessivo, a volte spiritoso, si occupa di bici vintage, fa musica ecc ecc, continua a struggersi d'ammore per quella psicopatica borderline della moglie invece che godersi la vita elargendo in giro il seme della regal pannocchia????
> Ma io lo farei vedere da uno eccezionale che probabilmente quello bravo non ci ha capito un cazzo


Perché io non cerco figa.


----------



## danny (29 Dicembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Comunque la mia era una presa per il culo bonaria, apprezzo tanto la sottile ironia e lo humor nella scelta dell'avatar, non conoscendolo di persona, ma solo da quello che scrive qui, lo stimo per la tenacia con cui, con estremo sacrificio, tiene unita la famiglia.
> Però mi piacerebbe che almeno una volta riuscisse a spargere il seme della regal pannocchia con estrema soddisfazione... Almeno una volta, direi che se lo merita


Grazie.
Il fatto è che l'idea di una relazione così tanto per non mi ha mai stimolato neanche da giovane, ancora di meno mi attira il fatto che debba essere prevista perché sono stato tradito.
Probabilmente, aggiungerei, le varie donne che ho conosciuto non mi hanno mai preso abbastanza di testa, e quando è accaduto, perché è accaduto, non è andata benissimo.
L'idea di soffrire ancora per una una donna mi dissuade dal lasciarmi andare, mia senza lasciarmi andare ovviamente non arriva a essere attratto abbastanza. L'idea poi di sbattermi per quella che alla fine in alcuni casi è stata una gestualità ripetitiva alla Califano di Tutto il resto è noia, cito per intenderci, mi stimola ancora meno.
Se mi si parla poi di leggerezza... di donne leggere veramente ne ho conosciute pochissime. Pensare a una relazione con chi mi offre  altre gabbie  giusto perché mi consentirebbe  di scopare, anche no. So che la cosa potrà destare polemiche, ma ho un certa età, ovvero quella in cui non ho voglia di adattarmi troppo. Recentemente ho notato anche la scomparsa del senso dell'umorismo.
Il fatto che tutto debba essere preso sul serio... Amo i cazzari, anche in amore. Sono quelli che fanno divertire di più. L'unico in casa attualmente che è cazzaro è il mio cane. Ma forse neppure lui, sono io che mi sono fatto un'idea sbagliata anche del quadrupede giusto per perdonargli il pelo che lascia in giro.
Se c'è una cosa che voglio rispettare è me stesso, ora, senza mostrare per forza alcuno spirito di adattamento "motivazionale" per attrarre.
No, non amo più mia moglie. Da un po'. Non sono perdutamente attratto dal riflesso di una donna che esiste ormai solo nello specchio dei ricordi.
Non è questa la ragione.
Che mia moglie, ma non solo lei, abbia però influito su questo atteggiamento, esasperando una mia tendenza a essere selettivo seppur non solitario, è comunque vero.


PS L'avatar è tremendo, ma ovviamente ero ironico.
Adesso lo cambio. Sono un po' assente ultimamente. Anche da wa per dire.


----------



## danny (29 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui è uguale View attachment 10787


Aggiudicato.
Comunque me lo hanno appena detto anche in un altro ambito al di fuori di questo.
Devo ancora vedere Jurassic World per riuscire a capire se è un complimento o meno.


----------



## Warlock (29 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Il fatto è che l'idea di una relazione così tanto per non mi ha mai stimolato neanche da giovane, ancora di meno mi attira il fatto che debba essere prevista perché sono stato tradito.
> Probabilmente, aggiungerei, le varie donne che ho conosciuto non mi hanno mai preso abbastanza di testa, e quando è accaduto, perché è accaduto, non è andata benissimo.
> L'idea di soffrire ancora per una una donna mi dissuade dal lasciarmi andare, mia senza lasciarmi andare ovviamente non arriva a essere attratto abbastanza. L'idea poi di sbattermi per quella che alla fine in alcuni casi è stata una gestualità ripetitiva alla Califano di Tutto il resto è noia, cito per intenderci, mi stimola ancora meno.
> ...


Quanto disincanto che leggo...
Mi spiace veramente
W.


----------



## danny (29 Dicembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Quanto disincanto che leggo...
> Mi spiace veramente
> W.


Sì, è vero.
Il fatto è che mi è difficile ritornare a quell'incantamento precedente.
Se non impossibile. 
Le donne che ho frequentato dal vivo erano tutte sposate o fidanzate.
Necessariamente. No, non funziona così.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Il fatto è che l'idea di una relazione così tanto per non mi ha mai stimolato neanche da giovane, ancora di meno mi attira il fatto che debba essere prevista perché sono stato tradito.
> Probabilmente, aggiungerei, le varie donne che ho conosciuto non mi hanno mai preso abbastanza di testa, e quando è accaduto, perché è accaduto, non è andata benissimo.
> L'idea di soffrire ancora per una una donna mi dissuade dal lasciarmi andare, mia senza lasciarmi andare ovviamente non arriva a essere attratto abbastanza. L'idea poi di sbattermi per quella che alla fine in alcuni casi è stata una gestualità ripetitiva alla Califano di Tutto il resto è noia, cito per intenderci, mi stimola ancora meno.
> ...


Adoro il tuo ottimismo


----------



## danny (29 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Adoro il tuo ottimismo


Il mondo è mediamente pesante alla mia età, ma anche in quelle che incontro più giovani.
Se domani trovo una donna che invece di presentarmi le sue esigenze, le sue necessità e quindi di inquadrarmi nella sua zona comfort, mi fa ridere e fare scemate a tutto spiano, aprendo finalmente la porta della mia, cambierò idea.
So che ci sono, ma non posso fare come con i musicisti di Fiverr, ovvero cercarle per il mondo.
La presenza fisica è necessaria, in questi casi.


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il mondo è mediamente pesante alla mia età, ma anche in quelle che incontro più giovani.
> Se domani trovo una donna che invece di presentarmi le sue esigenze, le sue necessità e quindi di inquadrarmi nella sua zona comfort, mi fa ridere e fare scemate a tutto spiano, aprendo finalmente la porta della mia, cambierò idea.
> So che ci sono, ma non posso fare come con i musicisti di Fiverr, ovvero cercarle per il mondo.
> La presenza fisica è necessaria, in questi casi.


ma tu dai davvero la leggerezza che chiedi?


----------



## danny (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma tu dai davvero la leggerezza che chiedi?


Con chi è leggero sì.
Inevitabilmente con chi è pesante, mi adeguo.
Qui di leggeri non ce ne sono tanti, anche se si discute spesso di frivolezze.
Ma la frivolezza non è leggerezza.


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Con chi è leggero sì.
> Inevitabilmente con chi è pesante, mi adeguo.
> Qui di leggeri non ce ne sono tanti, anche se si discute spesso di frivolezze.
> Ma la frivolezza non è leggerezza.


e perchè ti adegui? non puoi essere te stesso?


----------



## danny (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e perchè ti adegui? non puoi essere te stesso?


Il mio me stesso è leggermente più complesso del mio avatar.
Mi adeguo al tono e all'umore.
Se si parla di malattie, non posso intavolare un discorso sui cinepanettoni.
Che poi, ricordo una serata in cui ho fatto un apprezzamento su uno di questi film frivoli e leggeri e una mi ha guardato male, aprendo una polemica inutile, come se il fatto di divertirmi anche con questi mi impedisse di cogliere la profondità di ciò che è più sofisticato.
A me piace Villaggio, mi piacciono anche i film caciaroni e cazzari, adoro Sordi, Banfi, la commedia all'italiana e la commediaccia, che ci posso fare...
L'ultima volta che ho riso da matti è stata una serata con alcuni di Colorado.
Da impazzire, me li sarei portati tutti a casa, ma non sono una bella figa e loro ci stavano provando con le tipe che stavano al mio tavolo, quindi avevano altre ambizioni.
Ma sono serate uniche, poche, a dire il vero. In genere i miei coetanei tendono a fare più o meno tutti le stesse cose.
Parlare e mangiare. Tutti quanti, eh. Non che sia una problema, mi piacciono entrambe le cose, ma ho già una famiglia pesante, con un ridotto se non nullo senso dell'umorismo... Per cui tendo a limitare le frequentazioni con chi dimostra di prendersi troppo sul serio.


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il mio me stesso è leggermente più complesso del mio avatar.
> Mi adeguo al tono e all'umore.
> Se si parla di malattie, non posso intavolare un discorso sui cinepanettoni.
> Che poi, ricordo una serata in cui ho fatto un apprezzamento su uno di questi film frivoli e leggeri e una mi ha guardato male, aprendo una polemica inutile, come se il fatto di divertirmi anche con questi mi impedisse di cogliere la profondità di ciò che è più sofisticato.
> ...


e dire che di gente ne conosci... però potresti sempre cambiare giro di conoscenze


----------



## Nocciola (29 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il mio me stesso è leggermente più complesso del mio avatar.
> Mi adeguo al tono e all'umore.
> Se si parla di malattie, non posso intavolare un discorso sui cinepanettoni.
> Che poi, ricordo una serata in cui ho fatto un apprezzamento su uno di questi film frivoli e leggeri e una mi ha guardato male, aprendo una polemica inutile, come se il fatto di divertirmi anche con questi mi impedisse di cogliere la profondità di ciò che è più sofisticato.
> ...


Parlare e mangiare non vuol dire essere pesanti. Io esco spesso a cena con amici e non mi risultano essere serate pesanti o non le farei


----------



## Lostris (29 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Parlare e mangiare non vuol dire essere pesanti. *Io esco spesso a cena con amici e* *non mi risultano essere serate pesanti *o non le farei


Per te...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per te...


In effetti come darti torto….


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Parlare e mangiare non vuol dire essere pesanti. Io esco spesso a cena con amici e non mi risultano essere serate pesanti o non le farei


dipende quanto mangi


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per te...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> dipende quanto mangi


L’ultima volta ho mangiato maiale, poi mi sono sentita così


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ultima volta ho mangiato maiale, poi mi sono sentita così
> View attachment 10798


quello intendevo


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> quello intendevo


Io digerisco anche i sassi. È stata la prima volta che ho sentito il cinghiale.


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io digerisco anche i sassi. È stata la prima volta che ho sentito il cinghiale.


forse perché non lo richiedevi...anche io mangio di tutto ma succede alle volte anche pensando di avere fame di stare male dopo mangiato...oppure può dipendere dal tipo di cottura...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> forse perché non lo richiedevi...anche io mangio di tutto ma succede alle volte anche pensando di avere fame di stare male dopo mangiato...oppure può dipendere dal tipo di cottura...


Per me è dipeso dal l’assoluta mancanza di verdure.


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è dipeso dal l’assoluta mancanza di verdure.


io le verdure che mangio più volentieri sono le patatine fritte...quindi per me non sarebbe stata la causa


----------



## Warlock (29 Dicembre 2022)

Seguo una religione che non permette assolutamente l'assunzione di frutta e verdura fresca.
Ci sono alcune eccezioni per determinate verdure cotte (es pomodori), la frutta invece è possibile assumerla solo se trasformata o distillata.
A volte ho peccato, ho usato l'estrattore di succo per fare contenta SantaSubito, ma ho allungato gli estratti con generose dosi di vodka, quindi peccato veniale
La religione ha solo due seguaci: io e il nerd


----------



## danny (29 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io digerisco anche i sassi. È stata la prima volta che ho sentito il cinghiale.


Qualche giorno dopo hai mangiato una salama da sugo direttamente portata e cucinata da uno che conosco di Ferrara.
Delizia totale...
Il cinghiale non è male, comunque. 
Cucinato bene, intendo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Qualche giorno dopo *ho* mangiato una salama da sugo direttamente portata e cucinata da uno che conosco di Ferrara.
> Delizia totale...
> Il cinghiale non è male, comunque.
> Cucinato bene, intendo.


Io non ho nulla contro maiale e cinghiale. La salama da sugo non l’ho mangiata


----------



## danny (29 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho nulla contro maiale e cinghiale. La salama da sugo non l’ho mangiata


Ne ho un ricordo persistente. Una meraviglia.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Qualche giorno dopo hai mangiato una salama da sugo direttamente portata e cucinata da uno che conosco di Ferrara.
> Delizia totale...
> Il cinghiale non è male, comunque.
> Cucinato bene, intendo.


Buooona la salama da sugo


----------



## danny (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e dire che di gente ne conosci... però potresti sempre cambiare giro di conoscenze


DI gente che ti fa ridere quando ci esci ce n'è davvero poca...
Ma nemmeno gli umoristi (parlo per esperienza).
Mai conosciuto persone più tristi degli umoristi.
Giustamente, intendo.
Il riso è un bisogno dell'anima.


----------



## danny (29 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Buooona la salama da sugo


Poi il tipo in questione è un intenditore... Era proprio giusta.
Non ci devo pensare, una vera delizia.
Comunque qualcuno l'ha trovata troppo saporita.
I palati locali... 
Meglio, ne ho approfittato io.


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

Scusate
Che cos’è la salama da sugo?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Scusate
> Che cos’è la salama da sugo?


Non sai fare una ricerca con Google?


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sai fare una ricerca con Google?


Certo, ma Voglio le spiegazioni vostre


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Certo, ma Voglio le spiegazioni vostre


È una via di mezzo tra salame, salsiccia, cotechino da cuocere.


			https://primochef.it/salama-da-sugo/prodottitipici/


----------



## danny (29 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Scusate
> Che cos’è la salama da sugo?


Slurp.


----------



## omicron (29 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una via di mezzo tra salame, salsiccia, cotechino da cuocere.
> 
> 
> https://primochef.it/salama-da-sugo/prodottitipici/


Non credo che la cucinerò mai




danny ha detto:


> Slurp.


Mi brucia lo stomaco solo a guardarla


----------



## danny (30 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mi brucia lo stomaco solo a guardarla


Dopo quella sono arrivati gamberoni, salamelle, pasta con cacciagione, braciole, babà grandi al rum il tutto annaffiato con nebbiolo e vari vini.
Mai iniziare con la salama. TI porta via il palato, tanto è saporita. Dopo tutto sembra di poco gusto, anche se buono.
Esperienza gratificante, comunque. La gola è uno dei piaceri per cui vale la pena vivere. No, non ero al ristorante.
Poi tanto a casa mangio leggero.


----------



## omicron (30 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo quella sono arrivati gamberoni, salamelle, pasta con cacciagione, braciole, babà grandi al rum il tutto annaffiato con nebbiolo e vari vini.
> Mai iniziare con la salama. TI porta via il palato, tanto è saporita. Dopo tutto sembra di poco gusto, anche se buono.
> Esperienza gratificante, comunque. La gola è uno dei piaceri per cui vale la pena vivere. No, non ero al ristorante.
> Poi tanto a casa mangio leggero.


In pratica eri a cena da mia cugina


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo quella sono arrivati gamberoni, salamelle, pasta con cacciagione, braciole, babà grandi al rum il tutto annaffiato con nebbiolo e vari vini.
> Mai iniziare con la salama. TI porta via il palato, tanto è saporita. Dopo tutto sembra di poco gusto, anche se buono.
> Esperienza gratificante, comunque. La gola è uno dei piaceri per cui vale la pena vivere. No, non ero al ristorante.
> Poi tanto a casa mangio leggero.


----------



## danny (30 Dicembre 2022)

Al pensiero di quella salama mi sale la "libidine", come direbbe Jerry Cala.
Che comunque, non sapendo recitare granché, aveva un bel cachet, all'epoca.
Il suo successo l'ha avuto.
Come la salama.


----------



## danny (30 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque, a proposito dei Gatti, beccateveli all'inizio...
Io adoro queste cose che facevano...


----------

